# Ticks in winter!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Despite having my dogs on frontline, I have found ticks on them these past 2 weeks and it has me freaked out a bit. I spoke with my vet who advised a tick collar, which he says he uses on his dogs.

Anyone have any experience with these? I'm kind of reluctant to use a tick collar, but I sure don't want them to get Lyme disease.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had to switch from Frontline to Advantix for tick control on Kodi. The Frontline just didn't work. We haven't had ticks this winter, because it's bee a very cold, snowy winter, but he DID get a tick after Christmas last year!!!

I can't keep ANY kind of collar on Kodi because they cause mats. He only wears a collar when he goes out. YMMD


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I live near Karen, so we are in the same boat this winter. Although all it takes is one 40 degree day and they come out.

Do you use the FRONTLINE religiously? every month? since we have been doing this consistently we have not seen a tick...knock on wood. But we also compliment the frontline with two natural tick repellents. first beginning in spring we spray our yard with Mosquito Barrier. http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/ticks.html. we do this every six weeks through the fall. really helps with mosquitos too. I was really surprised. smells like intense garlic for about 2 hours.

And we also use Tick Guard http://www.amazon.com/Tick-Guard-Re...rom drying out too.
http://www.earthbath.com


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions!

Missy,
Yes, we do use the Frontline every month. I was so surprised to see the ticks on all three dogs, because it has been a cold and relatively snowy winter.
I will try your wipes suggestion. It sounds good.
I can't spray for the ticks, because I think they have been getting them from walking in the neighborhood area. We have a very small yard with few plants. Although I guess the ticks could come from just a few plants.

Karen,
I may try Advantix instead when my Frontline is gone.

I could use a tick collar, because they are in puppy cuts, but I just don't like the idea of it. I think I'll consult Dr. Fox's website to find something "natural".

Ticks are so gross! but I'm proud of myself for being able to remove them. LOL I used to have to ask my daughter to do it for me, because I was so freaked by the ticks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I live near Karen, so we are in the same boat this winter. Although all it takes is one 40 degree day and they come out.


Except this year, but that's only because even though we've had two 60 degree days in a row (all gone as of last night!!!) the ground and ticks are still buried under a 3ft layer of snow!ound: Last year, there WAS snow on the ground when Kodi got the tick, but there was still grass tall enough to stick up over the top of the snow down near the woods where he likes to potty.



Missy said:


> Do you use the FRONTLINE religiously? every month? since we have been doing this consistently we have not seen a tick...knock on wood. But we also compliment the frontline with two natural tick repellents. first beginning in spring we spray our yard with Mosquito Barrier. http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/ticks.html. we do this every six weeks through the fall. really helps with mosquitos too. I was really surprised. smells like intense garlic for about 2 hours.


We were using the Frontline consistently, and he's still get them even a few days after it was applied. And I know the way it's supposed to work is not as a repellent, but that it kills the tick when it bites. The problem there is that Kodi has such a HUGE reaction to tick bites that he actually ends up losing a circle of hair around where the tick bit him. When it grows in again, the hair is white. So he has several white streaks on his head that he didn't start with as a result of tick bites! The mosquito barrier stuff is GREAT if you have a small, manicured property (not that Missy's is that small... it's gorgeous BIG back yard compared to a lot of places!) but we have 5+ acres of farm and woodlands. Spraying is just not feasible. Plus, we regularly go for long walks in state parks and other natural places, so he needs to have his protection right with him.



Missy said:


> And we also use Tick Guard http://www.amazon.com/Tick-Guard-Re...want to double up on chemicals on his body...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

luv3havs said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Missy,
> Yes, we do use the Frontline every month. I was so surprised to see the ticks on all three dogs, because it has been a cold and relatively snowy winter.
> ...


Oh, another thing about both Frontline AND Advantix... I've checked with two different vets, and both say these products actually work for 6 weeks. The manufacturer SUGGESTS using them monthly so that if you forget for a few days, your dog isn't unprotected. (probably also so they can sell more product:biggrin1 But I now mark the calendar and do it as religiously as I do his heartworm pills, on the right day. But I apply the Advantix every 6 weeks instead of every 4. It works just fine that way, and I expose him (and us) to less chemicals. (and save a little money to boot!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, Yes, I know the mosquito barrier would not work for you... you live in tick heaven...and then take Kodi for walks in more tick heaven. The Tick Gaurd, it is just natural oils like cedar, rosemary etc... to be honest, I do not know if it works--- but makes me feel like I am doing something. 

Nan, I HATE ticks... I too am so proud I have had the werewithall to remove them from the boys (after I shake and go uh-uh-uh.) But the worst was when we found one crawling in our bed!!!! It was then that I gave up on the idea of not using a monthly treatment on the boys... as I was not gonna ban them from the bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Karen, Yes, I know the mosquito barrier would not work for you... you live in tick heaven...and then take Kodi for walks in more tick heaven. The Tick Gaurd, it is just natural oils like cedar, rosemary etc... to be honest, I do not know if it works--- but makes me feel like I am doing something.
> 
> Nan, I HATE ticks... I too am so proud I have had the werewithall to remove them from the boys (after I shake and go uh-uh-uh.) But the worst was when we found one crawling in our bed!!!! It was then that I gave up on the idea of not using a monthly treatment on the boys... as I was not gonna ban them from the bed.


Hey, as long as the Tick Guard just has natural oils and no more nasty chemicals, it's sure worth a try! Sounds like the worst thing that could happen is that it doesn't help much.

It's our cat who is the worse "tick magnet", and unlike Kodi, SHE sleeps with us! The bad (good?) thing about cats is that except for the parts of their head that they can't reach, they are very good at taking ticks off themselves. The problem being is that she doesn't dispose of them in the toilet the way I do! So it's REALLY important for us to kill the ones that get on her, so that she doesn't leave them around to reattach on us at a later date!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have found ticks this winter as well. I found one on a dog that was staying with us after a foot of snow fell the night before and it had been under freezing for weeks. 

I use Frontline still. It does not repel ticks, but kills them within 12 hours (I think). They can not contract Lime until 18 hours+. I don't use Advantix because you can't use it on cats and it makes me nervous even that the cats are around something like that. Plus, if you can't use it on cats, I worry how good it could be for the dogs. The tick collar that my vet once recommended was not able to be used around cats either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> I have found ticks this winter as well. I found one on a dog that was staying with us after a foot of snow fell the night before and it had been under freezing for weeks.
> 
> I use Frontline still. It does not repel ticks, but kills them within 12 hours (I think). They can not contract Lime until 18 hours+. I don't use Advantix because you can't use it on cats and it makes me nervous even that the cats are around something like that. Plus, if you can't use it on cats, I worry how good it could be for the dogs. The tick collar that my vet once recommended was not able to be used around cats either.


I believe it takes 24 hours for Frontline to use ticks, and it USED to be believed that this was soon enough to prevent Lyme. We now know this is not always the case. Plus, it doesn't prevent the massive site reactions that some dogs (including Kodi) get from the bite itself. In our case, we started off using Frontline, but the number of ticks we have made it less than optimal. Kodi was coming home every day with 10-20 ticks, some still crawling, but others embedded. We had to do something different.

As far as cats are concerned, that is a problem for the first 24 hours IF your cats play with the dog. (mine doesn't get close to him if she can avoid it!:biggrin1 But after 24 hours, it is safe. You need to keep them separated for 24 hours if you use Advantix for dogs. (there is a separate formulation that is safe for cats)

ALL of these products contain toxins, and there is ALWAYS a possibility of an unexpected negative reaction to ANY of them, whether it is Frontline, Advantix or flea collars. (for dogs or for cats) This is equally true of the feed-through stuff like Comfortis (for fleas... it doesn't work for ticks).

In terms of (canine) Advantix being less safe for dogs just because it isn't safe for cats doesn't follow. Different species have different sensitivities to different chemicals. Deet is the most effective chemical for keeping mosquitoes away from people, and is generally considered safe if used correctly. Deet is a neurotoxin to horses, which are a MUCH bigger animal. Conversely, the chemicals used in bug spray for horses are not safe for humans.

I think that it's important to coordinate with your vet in terms of what types of insects are the greatest risk in your area, and what products are the best deterrents, based on your property and your dog's life style. (a dog who only walks on city streets has much less exposure than one who runs through long grass on a farm) Also mention the other animals in your house (you can't use "flea bombs", for instance, if you have either birds or fish) and the presence of small humans who might have contact with the products. (you don't want your toddler chewing on the cat's flea collar!!!) Then with ALL this information, you make an informed decision based on what's best for your family and pets.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We don't have a tick problem where I am, but we do have a FLEA problem. Went to the link Missy gave, and they say this product will work on fleas also. I am ordering that. We had a few weeks where we saw fleas this winter, but not since we had all the snow. I'm worried now, because the snow is gone.


----------

